

Five Eyes Surveillance Targets - tete
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes#List_of_FVEY_surveillance_targets

======
Einstalbert
Six hours on and not a single comment. I think it's pretty fitting, to be
honest.

"Despite the impact of Snowden's disclosures, the general consensus among
experts in the intelligence community holds that no amount of global outrage
will affect the Five Eyes relationship, which, to this day, remains the most
powerful espionage alliance in world history."

